# NEW HGVC coming to Hilton Head, SC!



## holdaer (Jan 13, 2015)

All,

I'm not familiar with the location but this seems like another win for HGVC members.  HGVC just purchased a 7acre site in Hilton Head, SC.  Looks like pre-development sales begin April 2015 with a scheduled grand opening to be summer 2016.

Since Marriott has so many TS in Hilton Head, I'm thinking this might be a really good vacation spot.

http://www.businesswire.com/news/ho...ns-Strand-Capital-Group-Announce#.VLUodNLF8mk


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Jan 13, 2015)

I wonder which parcel it is. Marriott Grande Ocean is in South Forest Beach. It's not a large area and there is no empty beach front so I'm curious on the parcel. It might be right next to Grande Ocean.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jan 13, 2015)

I am happy the HGVC appears to be willing to expand in some new locations from them.  Nice departure from Hawaii, Vegas and Orlando.

I sent my nephew to Anderson Club last year.  It will be nice to have another option in the east.


----------



## jont (Jan 13, 2015)

Saintsfanfl said:


> I wonder which parcel it is. Marriott Grande Ocean is in South Forest Beach. It's not a large area and there is no empty beach front so I'm curious on the parcel. It might be right next to Grande Ocean.



Good news for us HHI lovers! 
I think you are correct about that parcel just to the north of Grande Ocean. I can't think of any otheravailable parcels in that area.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 13, 2015)

jont said:


> Good news for us HHI lovers!
> I think you are correct about that parcel just to the north of Grande Ocean. I can't think of any otheravailable parcels in that area.



I think that's the site, too.  You can search "Adventure Inn" at the Island Packet website for a related 12/9/14 article, and use the same "Adventure Inn" search term at the SC Registry of Deeds to see the related 12/18/14 filing.


----------



## sb2313 (Jan 13, 2015)

SueDonJ said:


> I think that's the site, too.  You can search "Adventure Inn" at the Island Packet website for a related 12/9/14 article, and use the same "Adventure Inn" search term at the SC Registry of Deeds to see the related 12/18/14 filing.



Thanks for the confirmation on this. This is great news!


----------



## linsj (Jan 13, 2015)

All 2-bedroom units, which I never need.


----------



## Jason245 (Jan 13, 2015)

linsj said:


> All 2-bedroom units, which I never need.



I hear you, but at the same time, this is a great thing.

This is the 2nd new development expansion announced in the last 2 months or so. 

That is amazing and makes those HGVC points even more valuable to me.


----------



## workshy (Jan 13, 2015)

This is quite exciting for us who live on the East Coast. I've always envied the resort choices Marriott owners have. Now how about those Caribbean islands, HGVC?


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Jan 13, 2015)

Is it an HHI requirement to build 2BR or larger units? I know there are smaller units on the island like Blue Water on the intercoastal has 1, 2, and 3BR units but Marriott has so many properties and they are all 2BR+ units with no lock-offs. It just hit me that HHI might be dictating to some degree. Or maybe it's just more popular with families so smaller units are not cost effective. Does anyone know for sure?


----------



## jont (Jan 13, 2015)

Saintsfanfl said:


> Is it an HHI requirement to build 2BR or larger units? I know there are smaller units on the island like Blue Water on the intercoastal has 1, 2, and 3BR units but Marriott has so many properties and they are all 2BR+ units with no lock-offs. It just hit me that HHI might be dictating to some degree. Or maybe it's just more popular with families so smaller units are not cost effective. Does anyone know for sure?


It might be tied to a zoning regulation dictating the number of parking spaces required. A two bedroom unit might require 1.5 spaces per unit. A smaller 1 bedroom or studio might require 1 to 1.25 spaces per unit. Therefore , the more units, 1 br or studios, the more parking that is required. And the more parking required, the more land that is required which equals greater cost. In addition, parking structures might be prohibited on HHI. I dont remember ever seeing one. Of course, my numbers are just guesses, The actual zoning requirements may be different.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Jan 13, 2015)

jont said:


> It might be tied to a zoning regulation dictating the number of parking spaces required. A two bedroom unit might require 1.5 spaces per unit. A smaller 1 bedroom or studio might require 1 to 1.25 spaces per unit. Therefore , the more units, 1 br or studios, the more parking that is required. And the more parking required, the more land that is required which equals greater cost. In addition, parking structures might be prohibited on HHI. I dont remember ever seeing one. Of course, my numbers are just guesses, The actual zoning requirements may be different.



That is a very good point.  The press release mentions under unit parking, so it could easily be a space issue.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 13, 2015)

Hilton Head Island has some of the most restrictive zoning regs in the country, most of them related to environmental concerns.  When purchasing from Marriott years ago we were told that lock-off units aren't allowed (anymore, if they ever were) but I don't remember hearing that all units in new developments must be at least 2BR.  I'd guess that in addition to any parking/keyed entries limits, there may be limits on how many individual units are allowed per square foot.

I'm excited for you HGVC owners!


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 13, 2015)

Nice to know that they're still into TS-building, as well as buying.
.


----------



## whoopdiddy43 (Jan 13, 2015)

definitely going to be using most of my points here.  living in va only drivable option is Anderson.


----------



## amycurl (Jan 13, 2015)

There are development covenants as well as zoning issues tied to almost all the land on HHI, dating back to the original development of Sea Pines (including land not part of today's Sea Pines Plantation. A great history of the development of HHI is "Profits and Politics in Paradise," and, while written by an academic, is a good and fascinating read.  This definitely makes HGVC more attractive to me. *will wait patiently for it to hit the resale market*


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GregT (Jan 13, 2015)

HGVC continues to impress me -- I like the continued expansion into very desirable vacation spots, and the use of their partner who takes the development risk (which is modestly mitigated by having a captive sales partner -- HGVC).  We all agree timeshare sales are a risky business, but these two have clearly have a way to leverage each others strengths.

I applaud HGVC for their vision and creativity.  I very recently criticized Marriott for sitting on their hands while the true industry leadership is shown by Wyndham and HGVC.  This is another example of HGVC doing something creative that is very value added for us, the HGVC ownership.

Undoubtedly, this will have a high points chart -- but like Park City, hopefully there will be enough correlation with historical point charts that it is not controversial.

Interesting stuff -- and very happy to own HGVC.

Best,

Greg


----------



## bogey21 (Jan 14, 2015)

I divested all but one of my TS Weeks a few years ago (except one) due to age.  Back when I had many Weeks at HOA Controlled Independents I swore off the big boys although I kept my Monarch Crown Suite until my family outgrew it.

Many times I traded into HGVC Resorts in Las Vegas and was very impressed.   Because of my love of HHI and how impressed I was with HGVC Vegas Resorts if I were to get back in, I would be very tempted to buy (carefully) HGVC on HHI.  Keys would be price, location, MF and ability to get a desirable Week with certainty.

George


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 14, 2015)

holdaer said:


> All,
> 
> I'm not familiar with the location but this seems like another win for HGVC members.  HGVC just purchased a 7acre site in Hilton Head, SC.  Looks like pre-development sales begin April 2015 with a scheduled grand opening to be summer 2016.
> 
> ...



A good article to read about this resort came be found on the web on The Resort Trades.com


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 14, 2015)

pedro47 said:


> A good article to read about this resort came be found on the web on The Resort Trades.com



That's the same article linked above in the thread.  As far as I can see it's the press release from HGVC and the only article so far that officially announces this development.

(About your reference - resorttrades.com is the website.  I tried theresorttradesDOTcom and was redirected to an amazon.com page for a memory stick.  Thanks for the web adventure.   )


----------



## SmithOp (Jan 14, 2015)

its on the hgvc media center site too, same article.

http://hiltongrandvacationsmediacenter.com/index.cfm/newsroom/detail/28083


Sent from my iPad using the strange new version of Tapatalk


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 14, 2015)

SueDonJ said:


> That's the same article linked above in the thread.  As far as I can see it's the press release from HGVC and the only article so far that officially announces this development.
> 
> (About your reference - resorttrades.com is the website.  I tried theresorttradesDOTcom and was redirected to an amazon.com page for a memory stick.  Thanks for the web adventure.
> )



I found this information from the TUG's Topic "This Is How HOA's Makes Major Changes Without Most Owners Realizing It." 

Look at the post above my last post. Please read some of the old articles from this web site (back to January 2013) Thread # 21.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 14, 2015)

pedro47 said:


> I found this information from the TUG's Topic "This Is How HOA's Makes Major Changes Without Most Owners Realizing It."
> 
> Look at the post above my last post. Please read some of the old articles from this web site (back to January 2013) Thread # 21.



After making my way there I agree that resorttrades.com looks like a great website and I'm looking forward to some more reading.  But I just wanted to point out that the way it's written in your post above _(" ... on the web on The Resort Trades.com ...")_ if someone tries the same theresrottradesDOTcom that I did then they won't get anywhere.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 14, 2015)

SueDonJ said:


> After making my way there I agree that resorttrades.com looks like a great website and I'm looking forward to some more reading.  But I just wanted to point out that the way it's written in your post above _(" ... on the web on The Resort Trades.com ...")_ if someone tries the same theresrottradesDOTcom that I did then they won't get anywhere.



Thanks for the correction


----------



## vacationbear (Jan 14, 2015)

Any best guesses what the points will be?
7000/8400/9600 like all 2bd rooms Platinum or the 50% higher count of 10500/12600/14400 like Kingsland/ GW?

Maui almost certainly will be the higher rate, but HHI?

Certainly good news to get this addition to the portfolio!


----------



## rfc0001 (Jan 14, 2015)

HGVC is getting juicy...Myrtle Beach, Maui, and now HHI!





bogey21 said:


> Many times I traded into HGVC Resorts in Las Vegas and was very impressed. Because of my love of HHI and how impressed I was with HGVC Vegas Resorts if I were to get back in, I would be very tempted to buy (carefully) HGVC on HHI. *Keys would be price, location, MF and ability to get a desirable Week with certainty.*


Myrtle Beach is going for $5/pt, which is probably a good representation. MFs system wide are around $0.20/pt. Home Resort availability in Platinum season (which June - Early August will definitely be) at HGVC resorts has never been an issue IMO.





SmithOp said:


> its on the hgvc media center site too, same article.
> http://hiltongrandvacationsmediacenter.com/index.cfm/newsroom/detail/28083


Intersting they pegged the sales date (April 2015) and opening date (Summer 2016) when they haven't even done the same for Maui yet, which was announced months ago -- guessing development on Maui has a lot more potential delays due to red tape and local politics, so they don't want to announce sales until development is underway.


----------



## RichardL (Jan 15, 2015)

I read the reference to Maui.  I know a lot about HYATT on Maui, Has HGVC announced Maui?, and if so any reference sites for me to read up on.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Jan 15, 2015)

RichardL said:


> I read the reference to Maui.  I know a lot about HYATT on Maui, Has HGVC announced Maui?, and if so any reference sites for me to read up on.



Yes HGVC has announced a new location on Maui.  Think there was a press release, but here is the TUG thread discussing this:  http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=217600


----------



## buzglyd (Jan 15, 2015)

rfc0001 said:


> HGVC is getting juicy...Myrtle Beach, Maui, and now HHI!Myrtle Beach is going for $5/pt, which is probably a good representation. MFs system wide are around $0.20/pt. Home Resort availability in Platinum season (which June - Early August will definitely be) at HGVC resorts has never been an issue IMO.Intersting they pegged the sales date (April 2015) and opening date (Summer 2016) when they haven't even done the same for Maui yet, which was announced months ago -- guessing development on Maui has a lot more potential delays due to red tape and local politics, so they don't want to announce sales until development is underway.



They've got to do the demolition of the old property first.


----------



## rfc0001 (Jan 15, 2015)

buzglyd said:


> They've got to do the demolition of the old property first.


Existing property (Aston Maui Lu) has been closed since October, so I think the red tape is holding it up.  Have to love local Hawaii small town politics--what makes it one of the most expensive places in the world to develop/stay despite being dependent on tourism.


----------



## Phillie (Feb 4, 2015)

*almost bought a place at Ocean Dunes - the new HGVC*

Three summers ago we looked at a one bedroom ocean front on the top floor. Small but with great rental potential. We went onto the balcony and I said this will be great as long as no one builds on the empty lot next door. we thought too risky to hope that an ocean front property would not be eventually built upon so we passed. It was around $100,000. This past summer another unit came up for sale a few floors down and further back but the prices had increased to $150,000! Now I wonder what will happen to the prices let alone the building noise. So much for being able to rent those out successfully. Luckily I guess for us we decided to buy in Sea Pines instead two years ago.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jun 13, 2015)

*Ocean 22 set to open July 1*

Ocean 22 by Hilton Grand Vacations Club - http://www.hgvclubprogram.com/resort/ocean-22-by-hilton-grand-vacations-club/
Room Details - http://www3.hilton.com/en/hotels/so...-vacations-MYRTTGV/accommodations/suites.html
Floor Plans & Point Chart - http://www.hiltongrandvacations.com/south-carolina/hgvc-ocean22/

Seasons: 
- SILVER (WEEKS 1 – 7, 48 – 50) 
- GOLD (WEEKS 8 – 20, 36 – 47, 51, 52)
- PLATINUM (WEEKS 21 – 35)

Unit Size/Type:
- One Bedroom
- One Bedroom Plus
- Two Bedroom
- Two Bedroom Plus
- Three Bedroom Plus

This resort is using the Original HGVC Point Structure. For example platinum season: 1 bdrm (4800 pts) and 2 bdrm (7000 pts)



> From Hilton.com - http://www3.hilton.com/en/hotels/so...-by-hilton-grand-vacations-MYRTTGV/index.html
> 
> *"This hotel will soon be joining the Hilton Worldwide Portfolio of Brands and is presently accepting reservations for arrival July 1, 2015 and beyond"*



Sample Hotel Rates 

*For Fri 17 Jul 2015 - Mon 20 Jul 2015*
- 1 KING BEDROOM OCEAN FRONT SUITE WITH SOFABED Best Available Rate $389/per night
- 3 BDRM OCEANFRONT SUITE WITH 1 KING 3 QUEENS Best Available Rate $849/per night

*For Fri 21 Aug 2015 - Mon 24 Aug 2015*
- 1 KING BEDROOM OCEAN FRONT SUITE WITH SOFABED Best Available Rate $259/per night
- 2 BDRM OCEANVIEW SUITE WITH 1 KING 2 QUEENS Best Available Rate $299/per night
- 3 BDRM OCEANFRONT SUITE WITH 1 KING 3 QUEENS Best Available Rate $579 

*For Fri 11 Sep 2015 - Mon 14 Sep 2015*
- 1 KING BEDROOM OCEAN FRONT SUITE WITH SOFABED Best Available Rate $129/per night
- 2 BDRM OCEANVIEW SUITE WITH 1 KING 2 QUEENS Best Available Rate $189/per night
- 2 BDRM OCEANFRONT SUITE WITH 1 KING 2 QUEENS Best Available Rate $209/per night
- 3 BDRM OCEANFRONT SUITE WITH 1 KING 3 QUEENS Best Available Rate $329 /per night

12% TAX not included
Parking charges: Self parking - $10.00, Garage Parking. Valet parking - $15.00

*NOTE: THERE ARE HIGHER NIGHTLY RATES FOR SOME DATES *


----------

